# Valdy and Graham Wardrop



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Last night I saw Valdy and Graham Wardrop at a house concert near Vancouver BC. Probably about 125 people were there for this incredibly fun and intimate concert. 

Valdy was as personable, fresh, prolific and fun as ever. He is a national treasure. I had not met Graham Wardrop before, but we got to hang out before the show and he's a great guy, if you get to see them, ask Graham about his guitar. He builds his own. Number 19 (the one he was playing last night) is a real beauty. And he's a great wonderful player/singer too. 

After the main show a few of us hung out for an acoustic jam 'til the wee hours of the morning. Valdy who had been traveling all day and Graham had just flown in from New Zealand) - Well they both poured as much into that fun time as they had for the show. We had a ball. 

Valdy and Graham are on tour ( dates below ) for the next four weeks in Western Canada. If you're looking for a really fun time with a couple of great guys sharing some wonderful music, don't miss them. 

Brackendale, BC, Sat., Sept. 21, w/ Graham Wardrop

Red Deer, AB, Thurs., Sept. 26, The Hideout, w/ Graham Wardrop

Calgary, AB, Fri., Sept. 27, the Calgary Folk Club, w/ Graham Wardrop

Vegreville, AB, Sat., Sept. 28, w/ Graham Wardrop

Drumheller, AB, Sun., Sept. 29, w/ Graham Wardrop, venue TBA

Rocky Mountain House area, AB, Thurs & Fri., Oct. 3 & 4, Grandview Stage, w/ Graham Wardrop

Edmonton, AB, Sat., Oct. 5, Northern Lights Folk Club

Cochrane, AB, Sun., Oct. 6, at a Guitar Shop, w/ Graham Wardrop

Harrison Hot Springs, Sat., Oct. 19, w/ Graham Wardrop

Victoria, BC, Sat., Oct. 12, w/ Graham Wardrop

Whistler, BC, Thurs., Oct 17, Millenium Playhouse, w/ Graham Wardrop


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Are my eyes tricking me? Is Valdy playing a 5-string guitar? Sort of in-between a tenor and full instrument.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi mhammer,


mhammer said:


> Are my eyes tricking me? Is Valdy playing a 5-string guitar? Sort of in-between a tenor and full instrument.


Thanks for looking!

That's a 5-string bass. I think he said that he picked it up in Ottawa. He tunes it E A D G C. It's very loud acoustically. Kept up with 5 (well behaved) acoustic guitarists and vocals in the acoustic jam after the show.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Now that you mention it, that bridge is WAY farther back from the soundhole than you'd normally see, even for an instrument with the neck joined at what looks to be the 14th or 15th fret.

Yep, a much longer scale than normal.

Interesting.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Sounds like it must have been a wonderful concert and even more by the fact you got to Jam with them afterwards. I'm envious.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey -ST-, was that house concert down near White Rock or Crescent Beach? The reason I ask is that some friends of mine who live down there mentioned a fairly regular house concert where Valdy often shows up.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi bluzfish,



bluzfish said:


> Hey -ST-, was that house concert down near White Rock or Crescent Beach? The reason I ask is that some friends of mine who live down there mentioned a fairly regular house concert where Valdy often shows up.


That's the place. Around here it's known as _The Blue House._


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

One thing about Valdy is the fact that he puts on a great show and will appear in unusual venues. If anyone on GC is from eastern Ontario they will recall that he played in a notorious Bar in Tweed called the Tweedsmuir several years ago. The placed was packed and extraordinarily well behaved for the evening. They all came to appreciate the man and his music, total respect.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

-ST- said:


> Hi bluzfish,
> 
> That's the place. Around here it's known as _The Blue House._


Cool. I'm sure we have some mutual friends then.


----------

